# My first HDR shots... C&C please.



## 03civicdx (Jun 14, 2009)

My first HDR shots... C&C please.


----------



## captainkimo (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Anyway, here's my take on it. Your subject for both photos are the flowers right? I think the background for both is really distracting. You may consider focusing on your subject more, or use a bigger aperture to blur the background. There's also noticeable noise.

Cheers!

_Captain Kimo_


----------



## rbvernon (Jun 15, 2009)

Try taking a picture of just the flower its self. I took a couple like that and got many good remarks


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 15, 2009)

What ISO did you shoot at? It's imperative in HDR to shoot at the lowest ISO possible, because when you tone-map it you increase just about every aberration in the image: softness, noise, CA, etc.


----------



## Mohai (Jun 15, 2009)

Good attempt, better than mine, but a little too much noise


----------



## NateS (Jun 15, 2009)

These are horribly overexposed and grainy.  The purpose of HDR is to capture a scene with high contrasting areas where every area is properly exposed.  It doesn't take 3 images blended to come up with an overexposed image and this image would have had absolutely no need for HDR in the first place.

Go find a scene that has a High Dynamic Range and capture the 3 or more images for your HDR there.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jun 15, 2009)

rbvernon said:


> Try taking a picture of just the flower its self. I took a couple like that and got many good remarks


i will try that next time it was HOT!! out side i didn't take alot of time with it lol


musicaleCA said:


> What ISO did you shoot at? It's imperative in HDR to shoot at the lowest ISO possible, because when you tone-map it you increase just about every aberration in the image: softness, noise, CA, etc.


it was set on auto but i'll try the lower iso setting next time thanks for the advice.


Mohai said:


> Good attempt, better than mine, but a little too much noise


Thank you



NateS said:


> These are horribly overexposed and grainy.  The purpose of HDR is to capture a scene with high contrasting areas where every area is properly exposed.  It doesn't take 3 images blended to come up with an overexposed image and this image would have had absolutely no need for HDR in the first place.
> 
> Go find a scene that has a High Dynamic Range and capture the 3 or more images for your HDR there.


over exposed? dont look it to me?


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2009)

03civicdx said:


> rbvernon said:
> 
> 
> > Try taking a picture of just the flower its self. I took a couple like that and got many good remarks
> ...



:scratch: Well, I can't see any detail at all in the leaves of the white flowers in #2 and parts of the stairs in #1 .  Must be my crappy work monitor then.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 24, 2009)

Just FYI, HDR is meant for subjects with natural shadows and different levels of light. The pictures you took just look over exposed in direct sunlight. Also there is so much grain in the areas you bumped up its insane.. Try shooting, like the above mentioned, at as low an ISO as possible. Shoot an area that is normally shoot it would result in shadows or dim lighting.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 24, 2009)

Quick question? why do you shoot with a Canon as your main camera and a 
Nikon as your backup. A backup usually needs to be the same make as the primary so the lenses can interchange. 
Just curious.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jul 18, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> Quick question? why do you shoot with a Canon as your main camera and a
> Nikon as your backup. A backup usually needs to be the same make as the primary so the lenses can interchange.
> Just curious.


 I bought the Nikon first brand new then about a month later I got a deal that i couldn't refuse on the Canon with 6 lenses so Canon it is .


----------

